# Characteristics of a good helper



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

What do you consider esential characteristics of a good helper/decoy for IPO training?

Where and how do you find them other than a club?

Thanks for your input


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

They explain what they are doing if needed. They are willing to do what you ask, not what they think is best, while informing you of their opinion.

They don't apply the same technique or training or schedule to every dog... they tailor it


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> They explain what they are doing if needed. They are willing to do what you ask, not what they think is best, while informing you of their opinion.
> 
> They don't apply the same technique or training or schedule to every dog... they tailor it


This

Plus the ability to switch dogs between drives, is safe, and always has a valid reason for doing what he/she is doing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

All of the above... but also explain to the handler *why* they have a particular reason. This helps newbies learn.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

They know how to read dogs, understand what is needed to get into the dog's head, develop and bring the dog to its full potential. They also do it without turning into ego driven money hungry jerks.


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.
So if I was to summarize the above
!. knowledge and experience with reading dogs
2. apply this knowlege and tailor to the specific dog
3. Educate the handler, develop a plan and share with handler
4. this knowledge and experience allow the decoy/helper to channel the dogs appropriately
5. is concerned about the saftey of the dog, and wanting to develop the dogs potential 
6. no ego involvement
So to find such a person with the above characteristics one would have to go view many helpers at many clubs many times. 
In Ontario my experience is that these particular individuals are far and few between. This is too bad, as I am sure many a good dog could be ruined.
I think I need to find a nonpartisan mentor with knowledge, experience who could direct me to the right individual.


----------



## K9Headquarters (Oct 23, 2013)

lsatov said:


> I think I need to find a nonpartisan mentor with knowledge, experience who could direct me to the right individual.


That is your best bet. Good helpers are few and far between in more areas than not. Good Luck!


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I think you go find people you can work with and have fun. Then get to work and grow as handlers and helpers. If you think helpers develop egos, try working with some handlers


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've been fortunate to work with some very, very good helpers. I seldom see ego as an issue. 
The main thing I like to see(as well as what's been posted above) is the helper/decoy really loving what they are doing and enjoying it. 
There is only one that I worked with that didn't seem to enjoy it, he admitted he didn't like GSD's and it showed in the way he worked. He didn't have a passion or love of dogs, but was more into owning them, and using compulsion to make his point. That is the type helper I stay away from, regardless of who he knows and who's dogs he's worked or how much of a presence he was on the field.
The first thing he said to me when I went to the club was "do you know who I am?" lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I should add, I don't mind paying for a good helper. A couple around here are doing it for their income and they are good at what they do. Neither one are egotistical, but will work dogs that I don't really think should be on the field doing bitework. 
Though they aren't harming the dogs psyche, just reducing the handlers funds~everyone is having fun though, that is what is most important.


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

I just noticed in my summary that I did not include a physical skill set and number of tools in the tool box would be an important characteristic.

Jane, I to would pay someone to do decoy work, but I would need someone in the know to determine who was good.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Usually the good ones are turning people away, or limited in how many dogs they can work!
And sadly the good ones are aging out, so should be mentoring anyone interested in gaining insight into becoming an up and coming helper. The ones that are being paid in my area are training with people interested in doing helperwork, the new ones work the experienced dogs that are in retirement, but still have tons of enthusiasm and power, yet are safe.


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

yes I agree this is the experience that I have had. I will continue to network, but the choices are few. Having a good helper is essential to avoid mistakes and optimize the dogs potential. Being a newbie handler makes this more difficult, as I lack the knowlege and the experience eye to know right from wrong. As I am a newbie and older in age I want to do as many things correct the first time.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sent you a PM 

Anne Kent would do great decoy work with Journey's type.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

If your looking for someone in Ontario like the list mentioned above, I would contact John Bonello. I have seen him work and everyone who works with him has only positive things to say.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Bonello does American street ring?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He has worked with a schH club out this way for awhile as well. But he reads dogs very well and is a very good helper.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> What do you consider esential characteristics of a good helper/decoy for IPO training?


Off the top of my head, knowledge and patience's.. And the willingness to keep learning!!


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thinking, experience, constatntly learning, active in training their own dog.

For me experience is the MOST important in a "Training Helper". A big part of that is experience in titleing their own dogs and experience as primary club helper for club member dogs that have titled and competed at higher levels. Too many helpers out there claim to be experts but have never titled a dog. Or haven't done it in 10 years, the sport and dogs have changed a lot in that time.

There is a big difference between training for the handler to go home happy at today's training session and training so the handler goes home happy on trial day.

Frank


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My favorite helpers to work with have been ones that will listen to me, as the owner and advocate of MY dog, and balance that with their own knowledge and experience. I may be newer to the sport but at the same time, I am the one that lives with my dog and trains him in a variety of venues so I know what my goals are, I just need someone to help me get there. A good helper will work the dog in front of them, not working all the dogs the same or getting frustrated with a dog because he doesn't act like how they (the helper) would like in their own dogs. I also like helpers that can do stuff outside the IPO box, like suit work, muzzle work, searches other than blinds, etc.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

schh3fh2 said:


> Thinking, experience, constatntly learning, active in training their own dog.
> 
> For me experience is the MOST important in a "Training Helper". A big part of that is experience in titleing their own dogs and experience as primary club helper for club member dogs that have titled and competed at higher levels. Too many helpers out there claim to be experts but have never titled a dog. Or haven't done it in 10 years, the sport and dogs have changed a lot in that time.
> 
> ...


1000% agree. There are way too many "cowboy" helpers that have never trained, titled and/or competed in IPO that think that buying cool equipment, posing and taking bites is all there is to be a helper. The basic helper certification is a great start, but they need to consistently train and learn from a teaching helper. 

The cowboy helpers can be bad for training young dogs and new handlers.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

schh3fh2 said:


> Thinking, experience, constatntly learning, active in training their own dog.
> 
> For me experience is the MOST important in a "Training Helper". A big part of that is experience in titleing their own dogs and experience as primary club helper for club member dogs that have titled and competed at higher levels. Too many helpers out there claim to be experts but have never titled a dog. Or haven't done it in 10 years, the sport and dogs have changed a lot in that time.
> 
> ...


Well I don't compete ...and I am a little bitter However I was lucky enough to train at a club with a national level helper...he showed up on trial days ...and as I don't compete ...well you know...so instead my dog got worked by a different helper...and its really an asset to work with a helper who doesn't speak the language-I am serious-because the important words they know-its just training the dog -and other members can translate... I would also prefer a judge that didn't speak the language-not that I really have to worry about that since I don't trial... I do really miss sushi... BTW its titling


----------

